# 10. Harzer Mountainbike Event



## chris29 (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Nun ist es endlich geschafft, die neu HP zum 10. Harzer MTB Event, dass vom 23. Mai - 24. Mai 2009 in Altenau/ Harz stattfindet, ist fertig. Unter www.mountainbike.harz.de findet Ihr alle Infos rund ums Jubiläumsevent das wir in 2009 feiern. 
Sovel vorab: Der Event hat ein neues Veranstaltungsgelände und koplett neue Strecken im Marathon, CC- und Kidscup! Karten sind auf unserer Sete als PDF abrufbar. 
ch hoffe Ihr erscheint zahlreich, zu dem die Mittel- und Langstrecke zur Harzcupwertung gehören.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (13. März 2009)

moin!
sehr schön! neues jahr, neue seite, neues glück
ich werde auf jeden fall dabei sein
gruß aus clz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (14. März 2009)

Hi Chris,

schade, am 24.05 läuft auch das Rennen in das Dassel, vielleicht kommen wir am Samstag zum CC.

Herzliche Grüße Uwe


----------



## bike-flori_clz (6. April 2009)

hat sich schon jemand mit der neuen streckenführung befasst?!
die beiden besichtigungstermine passen mit nämlich leider nicht
gibt es irgendwelche kniffligen stellen oder kann ich die strecke anhand des streckenprofils gut finden?!
werd ich mir evtl am we mal ansehen


----------



## chris29 (8. April 2009)

bike-flori_clz schrieb:


> hat sich schon jemand mit der neuen streckenführung befasst?!
> die beiden besichtigungstermine passen mit nämlich leider nicht
> gibt es irgendwelche kniffligen stellen oder kann ich die strecke anhand des streckenprofils gut finden?!
> werd ich mir evtl am we mal ansehen



Werde evt. noch einen Termin ausser der Reihe raussuchen. Wann das ist weiß ich im Moment noch nicht, wird aber im Mai sein. Wenn er fessteht, gebe ich Ihn hier bekannt....


----------



## bike-flori_clz (8. April 2009)

klingt super


----------



## dwe60 (9. April 2009)

Na , da werde ich mich doch auch beteiligen 

@Chris: übrigens alles Jute nachträglich


----------



## chris29 (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
am 21.05. ist noch mal eine Streckenbesichtigung der Marathonstrecke in Altenau. Treffpunkt ist die Touristinfo an der Hüttenstraße um 9.45 Uhr!
Des Weiteren veranstaltet die Central-Krankenversicherung am Sonntag ein Charityrennen auf 2 Rollentrainern, jeder Kilometer zählt und das "erfahrene" Geld kommt unseren altenauer Kindergarten zugute, die brauchen unbedingt neue Spielgeräte! Also, mitmachen ist angesagt!!!
Samstagabend, ab 19.00 Uhr ist dann die große Jubiläumsparty, mit Livemusic von der Coverband "Plaint Steel"


----------



## mjut (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich möchte auch gern in Altenau am Sonntag zum Marathon starten - suche allerdings noch nach einer *Fahrgemeinschaft*, die mich aus *Hannover* mitnimmt!


----------



## chris29 (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
aufgrund kurzfristiger Änderungen im Zeitnahmesystem, haben sich am Samstag die Startzeiten für die CC Rennen der Frauen! ein wenig geändert!
Alle weiblichen Lizenzklassen starten erst um 15.30 Uhr mit den Funklassen der männlichen Fahrer. Die weiblichen Funklssen starten erst um 16.30 Uhr!!!


----------



## sharpe (19. Mai 2009)

chris29 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am 21.05. ist noch mal eine Streckenbesichtigung der Marathonstrecke in Altenau. Treffpunkt ist die Touristinfo an der Hüttenstraße um 9.45 Uhr!
> Des Weiteren veranstaltet die Central-Krankenversicherung am Sonntag ein Charityrennen auf 2 Rollentrainern, jeder Kilometer zählt und das "erfahrene" Geld kommt unseren altenauer Kindergarten zugute, die brauchen unbedingt neue Spielgeräte! Also, mitmachen ist angesagt!!!
> Samstagabend, ab 19.00 Uhr ist dann die große Jubiläumsparty, mit Livemusic von der Coverband "Plaint Steel"




Hi,

welches Tempo wird denn da gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (19. Mai 2009)

sharpe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welches Tempo wird denn da gefahren?


Naja, so'n 24er Schnitt 
Nein, ich denke das wir so 2 Std. 30 Min. unterwegs sein werden.


----------



## manuel e. (19. Mai 2009)

hy!!
na hauptsache das wird nicht so ein ding wie in schierke letztes jahr. da haben wir doch geschlagene drei !!!!!!!!!!!!! stunden zur streckenbesichtigung gebraucht 

bin aber trotzdem donnerstag morgen dabei. ab morgen mittag sind wir ja schon auf dem campingplatz in altenau.


bis denne, gruss manuel.


----------



## Sabo.g (25. Mai 2009)

Ganz großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Super Organisation, super Strecke, sehr gut ausgeschildert, klasse Stimmung. 

Wir (4 Fahrer aus dem Großraum Hamburg - Lübeck) waren in diesem Jahr zum zweiten Mal beim Rennen in Altenau. Letztes Jahr fanden wir die Veranstaltung bereits recht gut, doch dieses Jahr hat sie an Niveau noch zugelegt. 
Hier gleich noch ein dickes Lob an alle Helfer des THW, DRK, Polizei, MTB Freunde Harz und alle weiteren. 

Das Streckenniveau wurde zum Vorjahr ebenfalls aufgestockt -> "der Steinbruch war ja wohl voll der Hammer !" 

Alles in allem eine sehr runde Sache. Schade fand ich nur, dass bei eurer Party, wo übrigens eine klasse Band gespielt hatte,  nur so wenige Leute anwesend waren. Wären hundert Leute mehr da gewesen, dann hätte das das ganze Zelt gerockt. [vielleicht sollte man die Termine von CC und Marathon einfach tauschen und könnte somit mehr Teilnehmer zu einer Übernachtung in Altenau und Umgebung bewegen].

Nunja wir fanden es echt richtig gut und werden nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder mit am Start sein.

MFG Sabo [Bodymed Cycling Team]


----------



## manuel e. (25. Mai 2009)

guten morgen!!

ich will an dieser stelle auch mal ein dickes lob aussprechen. der cc-cup und der marathon waren wieder einmal bestens organisiert!! 

auch nochmal besten dank für die streckenbesichtigung am donnerstag!!

wir sehen uns beim nächsten rennen und für nächstes jahr steht der termin schonwieder fest im kalender!!! 

gruss manuel.


----------



## chris29 (25. Mai 2009)

Hierhttp://www.sportident.com/timing/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20090524209390 stehen die Ergebnisse aus Altenau online.
Von mir auch noch mal ein großes Dankeschön an alle Teilnehmer!!!!!


----------



## marewo (25. Mai 2009)

Moin,
hat mir ebenfalls gefallen der Marathon, auch wenn der Steinbruch schon anstrengend war, war schon super, hat vielleicht irgend jemand ein Bild von dem Steinbruch gemacht?, könnte er dann ja mal hier hinterlegen.
Danke ans Orga Team, gut gemacht.
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjut (25. Mai 2009)

Ja, der Steinbruch war genial! Ebenso der Rest der Strecke. Echt toll.
Von mir: DAUMEN HOCH an die Helfer, Veranstalter und Fahrer! 
Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf das nächste Jahr!


----------



## aquadody (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich war beim CC-Cup dabei, geile Strecke und super Organisation,Ihr habt da echt einen super Job gemacht 

mfg Aquadody


----------



## LaGurk (25. Mai 2009)

Von mir auch ein Lob an die Veranstalter des Altenau-Rennens. Die Kulisse im Steinbruch war der Knaller! Insgesamt war die Strecke sehr schön.
Hat zufällig jemand Fotos vom Rennen gemacht, die man sich irgendwo anschauen kann?


----------



## chris29 (25. Mai 2009)

Hi.
erst mal danke für euer Lob, freut mich das es Euch gefallen hat!
Hier gibs ein paar Fotos, im Moment ist aber noch keines online: http://pics.bautz.info/


----------



## deeptrain (25. Mai 2009)

da scheine ich ja richtig was verpasst zu haben scheiss verletzung


----------



## Sanz (25. Mai 2009)

Ja, sehr schöne Veranstaltung. Steinbruch, Wassergräben, Trails direkt am See und nette Trails bergab im Wald machten die Strecke abwechslungsreich.

So nebenbei hatten wir eine super Wohnung (St. Hubertus) mit Bikeabstellplatz und Waschstelle. Sehr empfehlenswert!

Gruß aus HH
Andre


----------



## Wasserträger (25. Mai 2009)

Ich muss leider mal etwas Kritik an Veranstaltung lassen. Zuvor aber erstmal ein Lob an die StreckenfÃ¼hrung, nette Trails und knackige Anstiege. Der Steinbruch und auch die anderen Anstiege haben es in sich.

Nach dem Lob soll aber nun meine Kritik folgen.
Das Startgeld von 25,00â¬ (+10,00â¬) NachmeldegebÃ¼hr ist aus meiner Sicht fÃ¼r die gebotene Leistung etwas zu viel. Da bekommt man bei anderen Veranstaltung fÃ¼r 45 â¬ Startgeld eine sehr viel bessere Streckenverpflegung und ein hochwertiges Trickot noch dazu. Von ausgewiesenen ParkplÃ¤tzen habe ich auch nichts gesehen. Statt dessen wurden die Autos auf der Rennstrecke geparkt. Spiegel ab und der Teilnehmer zahlt den SpaÃ. Nach dem Rennen wollte ich dann noch ein schÃ¶nes alk-freies Weizen trinken aber leider war das auch alle. Zu guter letzt ging ich zum Nudeln essen und da ich nach der Portion noch Hunger hatte verlangete ich nach einem Nachschlag. Der nette Mann hinter dem Tresen wollte dann auch noch Geld haben. Naja so kann man auch Teilnehmer los werden und fÃ¼r gute Werbung sorgen. FÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr Ã¼berlege ich mir das nochmal mit dem Start in Altenau auch wenn es ein sehr schÃ¶ne Strecke ist.


----------



## bike-flori_clz (25. Mai 2009)

ich fand die veranstaltung wie immer sehr gelungen. was das hohe startgeld angeht, man hätte ja auch für reichlich geld kuchen essen können
ich fand die strecke mehr als gelungen..herrliche berge.. nur leider hat da kurz vo ende jemand nen dooffen stein auf die strecke geleckt.. und er wollte gern in meinen reifen
ich hoffe ich kann altenau auch mal erhobenen hauptes auf dem rad sitzend und nicht immer schiebend ( wie in den letzten 2 jahren) ins ziel
für 25 eur hab ich schon weniger bekommen....ich gebe altenau 5 von 6 punkten


----------



## manuel e. (25. Mai 2009)

naja, also wenn man sich nachmeldet, dann muss man auch damit rechnen, das nachmeldegebühren anfallen. ansonsten sind die 25 gerechtfertigt für das was man bekommt und was solch eine veranstaltung an kosten auf sich bringt.

in altenau bekommt man für sein geld immer noch mehr geboten als bei manch anderen veranstaltungen dieser art. und wenn ihr euch mal andere serien und marathons anschaut oder mal die startgebühren bei den rr-terminen anschaut, dann ist das alles im grünen bereich.

aber recht kann man es ja sowieso keinem machen.

gruss manuel.


----------



## Eisensau (25. Mai 2009)

Muß mich da jetzt auch einfach mal zu Wort melden. 
Ich war ein Teil von Sabos Viererteam und bin ebenfalls voll des Lobes.

Rundum einfach klasse organisiert. Im letzten Jahr hat es uns schon sehr gefallen aber diesmal wurde es ja wohl noc´h mal getopt. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das sich die Veranstaltung in der Szene noch mehr etablieren wird. Sowas spricht sich nun mal rum. In diesem Jahr waren es ja auch schon mehr Teilnehmer als im letzten Jahr.

Es hat einfach alles gepaßt, sogar das Wetter. Was ich bei diesen Veranstaltungen immer bewunder sind die vielen freiwilligen Helfer. Die Strecke war einfach nur geil, für Jeden was dabei.
Was mich nur gewundert hat war das es nach der kurzen Runde am Start nicht zu einem Megastau am ersten Singletrail kam. 
Hätte eigentlich vermutet das das ganze Feld da erstmal ne kleine Pause hat. Aber selbst das hat super funktioniert.

Die Kritik von Wasserträger kann ich hier nicht so ganz nachvollziehen!

Das Startgeld betrug nur 25.-. Wenn Du dich rechtzeitig anmeldest brauchst Du ach die 10.- Nachmeldegebühr nicht bezahlen. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das die Macher einer solchen Veranstaltung auch planen und kalkulieren müssen. Wenn sich dann die Hälfte der Teilnehmer erst ne Stunde vor dem Start anmelden wird sowas schwierig! Da macht die Nachmeldegebühr für mich schon Sinn. Also kostet das Rennen nur 25,-. Und dafür war die gebotene Leistung einfach super.

Auf ein Teilnehmershirt kann ich gut verzichten. Vom Material her können die bei dem Budget eh nicht besonders hochwertig sein und ob ich mal irgendwann irgendeinen Marathon mitgefahren bin...  Wen interessiert das schon. .

Naja und alkoholfreies Weizen nach dem Rennen ist für optimale Regeneration eh nicht so der Bringer. Und wenn das alle war kann nicht der Veranstalter was dafür sondern die Gastronomiefirma die den Getränkewagen bewirtschaftet hat. Und wahrscheinlich waren die auch von der hohen Teilnehmerzahl überrascht, denn es gab wohl auch in diesem Jahr wieder sehr viele Nachmelder.
Mit dem Pastanachschlag, komisch bei uns ging das. Vielleicht haben wir auch nur netter gefragt

Sag einfach mal bescheid wenn Du mit deinem Verein nen Marathon ausrichtest. Da kommen wir dann alle gerne mal zum testen um zu sehen wie man es richtig macht

Also von uns gibt es in jedem Fall ein fettes Lob an die Veranstalter und natürlich auch an alle Helfer.
Eisensau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (26. Mai 2009)

Wasserträger schrieb:


> Ich muss leider mal etwas Kritik an Veranstaltung lassen. Zuvor aber erstmal ein Lob an die Streckenführung, nette Trails und knackige Anstiege. Der Steinbruch und auch die anderen Anstiege haben es in sich.
> 
> Nach dem Lob soll aber nun meine Kritik folgen.
> Das Startgeld von 25,00 (+10,00) Nachmeldegebühr ist aus meiner Sicht für die gebotene Leistung etwas zu viel. Da bekommt man bei anderen Veranstaltung für 45  Startgeld eine sehr viel bessere Streckenverpflegung und ein hochwertiges Trickot noch dazu. Von ausgewiesenen Parkplätzen habe ich auch nichts gesehen. Statt dessen wurden die Autos auf der Rennstrecke geparkt. Spiegel ab und der Teilnehmer zahlt den Spaß. Nach dem Rennen wollte ich dann noch ein schönes alk-freies Weizen trinken aber leider war das auch alle. Zu guter letzt ging ich zum Nudeln essen und da ich nach der Portion noch Hunger hatte verlangete ich nach einem Nachschlag. Der nette Mann hinter dem Tresen wollte dann auch noch Geld haben. Naja so kann man auch Teilnehmer los werden und für gute Werbung sorgen. Für nächstes Jahr überlege ich mir das nochmal mit dem Start in Altenau auch wenn es ein sehr schöne Strecke ist.


Hallo,
ich gehe mal auf ein paar Punkte ein die ich teilweise nachvollziehen kann.
1. Nudelverpflegung: Das war schon nicht so toll, dass haben wir als Veranstalter auch gemerkt. Zu dem müssen wir diese ja auch mit 2  Zahlen, da gibt es sicherlich noch Diskussionsbedarf!
2. Alkfreies Weizen: Das dieses aus war lag wohl am schönen heißen Wetter, dass kann schon mal passieren, sorry!
3. Parkraum: Es durfte einseitig an der Straße geparkt werden, auf dem Schulhof und dewm Großparkplatz Ortsmitte. Es führte auch nur die Startrunde an den parkenden Autos vorbei, leider geht dieses nicht anders. Auf öffentlichen Straß gilt aber auch die STVO!
4: Startgebühren: Im nächsten Jahr wird der Meldeschluß auf dem Montag vor der Veranstaltung gelegt (24h) Wer bis da gemeldet hat zahlt 25 , ich denke das ist ein reeller Preis.

Ansonsten denke ich wird der Start noch mal geändert, so das ein Stau weitestgehend vermieden wird. Sorry das nicht alles immer 100%ig läuft! Danke fürs Verstäntniss!


----------



## Silvi (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

insgesamt schliesse ich mich dem Lob der Vorredner an.
Mir hat die Marathonstrecke sehr gut gefallen. 
Die zweite Verpflegungsstelle müsste vll anderswo platziert werden, denn bewusst gesehen habe ich diese bei der Rundendurchfahrt nicht. Allerdings ist das auch nicht weiter tragisch gewesen, da die Trikotasche noch ausreichend gefüllt war.

Anmerken möchte ich, dass für kommende Veranstaltungen eine Notfallnummer auf der Startnummer vermerkt werden könnte,  die bei Unfällen verständigt werden kann (gibt es bei anderen Veranstaltungen auch). Nur durch Zufall war der nächste Streckenposten lediglich 2 km entfernt. Mit einer Notfallnummer hätte man eventuell schneller den Unfallort mitteilen und damit auch schneller Hilfe holen können.

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg,
Silvi


----------



## chris29 (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,
unabhängig davon das der getsürzte garnicht bei unserem Rennen gemeldet war, gebe ich Dir aber Recht das man soetwas einrichten könnte.
Die Durfahrtsverpflegung wurde aber auch massiv von anderen Bikern die Ihr Rennen zu ende gefahren hatten blockiert! Als alle Teilnehmer auf der Strecke waren, konnte man diese gut einsehen, im nächsten Jahr wird aber besser trassiert, versprochen!


----------



## LaGurk (26. Mai 2009)

Noch ein Hinweis fürs nächste Jahr. Eine Einführungsrunde macht meiner Meinung nach nur dann Sinn, wenn sie auch bergauf geht, damit sich das Feld etwas entzerrt.


----------



## chris29 (26. Mai 2009)

LaGurk schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis fürs nächste Jahr. Eine Einführungsrunde macht meiner Meinung nach nur dann Sinn, wenn sie auch bergauf geht, damit sich das Feld etwas entzerrt.


Bergab ging sie ja auch nicht...


----------



## chris29 (27. Mai 2009)

Der Termin für 2010 steht auch schon fest! Es ist der *29. & 30. Mai 2010!!* Auch für die anderen Veranstalter! Z. Bsp. Friedrichsbrunn und Dassel, man muß sich ja nicht im Umkreis von 50 Km die Teilnehmer wegnehmen....


----------



## LaGurk (27. Mai 2009)

chris29 schrieb:


> Bergab ging sie ja auch nicht...



...aber wirklich bergauf auch nicht. Da war das letztes Jahr durch den Ort schon deutlich besser, fand ich.


----------



## chris29 (27. Mai 2009)

LaGurk schrieb:


> ...aber wirklich bergauf auch nicht. Da war das letztes Jahr durch den Ort schon deutlich besser, fand ich.



Im nächsten Jahr wird die Einführung entweder verlängert, oder die 70 und 105 Km Startfelder noch mal gertrennt. Mal sehen....


----------



## Ypsylon (29. Mai 2009)

Mir war die Veranstaltung die â¬25 auf jeden Fall Wert, aber (hoffentlich konstruktive) Kritik hilft wohl eher um das Event noch besser zu machen.

UngÃ¼nstig fand ich es, dass die Nachmeldung fÃ¼r das CC-Hobbyrennen am Samstag schon um 11:00 geschlossen werden sollte, etliche Stunden vor dem Start.  Ich war kurz nach elf da und konnte auch zwei Freunde noch nachmelden, aber es war wirklich wenig los, weshalb ich nicht genau verstehe, was das sollte.

Das meine Freundin dann trotz Anmeldung fÃ¼r die Hobbyklasse und keine Abgabe einer Lizenz in die Lizenzklasse gebucht wurde und ihr nach 3 Runden die Einfahrt ins Ziel verwehrt wurde war nicht so prima.  Lustig war dann, das sie nach der 4. Runde ins Ziel gewunken wurde, was dann gar keinen Sinn ergab, da sie nicht Ã¼berrundet wurde.

Auch mein Hinweis, dass da was nicht richtig lÃ¤uft hÃ¤tte durchaus freundlicher und vor allen Dingen offener begegnet werden kÃ¶nnen.

Sie war nach der "Ehrenrunde" ganz schÃ¶n fertig, da sie schon auf der Runde davor alles gegeben hat, aber sonst ist ja niemandem was passiert.

Die Verpflegungsstation im Zielbereich war in der Tat etwas ungÃ¼nstig platziert, aber ich will auch meine Mitfahrer da nicht aus der Verantwortung nehmen, wenn sie anderen von unten vor's Rad fahren.

Was ich schade fand war, dass das Rennnen mehr oder weniger unter Ausschluss der Ãffentlichkeit statt fand.  Ich wÃ¼sste nicht wie ich es besser machen sollte und daher soll das hier auch mitnichten ein Vorwurf sein, aber wenn, im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes, Wege gefunden zu werden um Zuschauer vom Sportplatz an die Strecke zu bringen, wÃ¤re das natÃ¼rlich super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (30. Mai 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.de/chr.kuester/HunebergSteinbruch#
Auf dieser Seite gibt es ein paar Impressionen vom Steinbruch...


----------



## Sabo.g (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo, einen herzlich Dank für die Bereitstellung der Fotos. Nun haben auch mal die Verwanten und Bekannten einen Eindruck von der schönen Strecke. Falls noch jemand Fotos von der Strecke etc. gemacht hat --> immer her damit.

MFG Sabo


----------



## rex (30. Mai 2009)

Da gibts noch massig Bilder.

http://picasaweb.google.de/jungepetra/AltenauMarathonSonntag#


----------



## Sabo.g (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr geil. Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder.
MFG Sabo


----------



## bjanbi (31. Mai 2009)

Insgesamt war das wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung; ich komme immer wieder gerne nach Altenau zum Marathon. Aber wie das so ist, gibt es ja trotzdem die eine oder andere Sache, die man ansprechen kann. Nicht um die Veranstalter runterzuziehen, sondern im Gegenteil, um vielleicht noch besser zu werden.
- dass der Startloop ruhig etwas länger sein könnte, habt Ihr ja schon selbst geschrieben
- in den vergangenen Jahren hat es für die Lizenzklasse Geld statt Sachpreise gegeben; fand ich besser
- in der Altenau-Therme sind alle (bis auf die Bademeister) nackert herumgelaufen; fanden meine Frau und die Kids (10 Jahre) nicht so toll
- auf der Abfahrt, auf der der gestürzte Radler (hoffentlich geht es ihm schon wieder gut) lag, kam mir in einer Kurve der THW-Bulli ohne Martinshorn entgegen; zum Glück bin ich ganz rechts gefahren, sonst wäre es zum Bremsen zu spät gewesen 

Trotz allem, großes Lob an die Veranstalter; freue mich schon auf Bad Harzburg.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## chris29 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Uwe


bjanbi schrieb:


> Insgesamt war das wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung; ich komme immer wieder gerne nach Altenau zum Marathon. Aber wie das so ist, gibt es ja trotzdem die eine oder andere Sache, die man ansprechen kann. Nicht um die Veranstalter runterzuziehen, sondern im Gegenteil, um vielleicht noch besser zu werden.
> - dass der Startloop ruhig etwas länger sein könnte, habt Ihr ja schon selbst geschrieben
> Wird nächstes Jahr anders, versprochen
> - in den vergangenen Jahren hat es für die Lizenzklasse Geld statt Sachpreise gegeben; fand ich besser
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (1. Juni 2009)

Silvi schrieb:


> ...Die zweite Verpflegungsstelle müsste vll anderswo platziert werden, denn bewusst gesehen habe ich diese bei der Rundendurchfahrt nicht...




Das fand ich, als einzigen Punkt wirklich dürftig, die Verpflegung. Bei der Zieldurchfahrt habe ich eine Verpflegungsstelle gar nicht bemerkt. Habe mich dann ca. 16 km darüber aufgeregt, dass ich nix mehr richtiges zum Mampfen hatte, bis auf Gels "bäääähhhh". An der Verpflegungstelle angekommen, stritten sich die sonst sehr netten Leute dort, wer denn nun für das Schneiden der Bananen zuständig. Diese sollten dort nämlich nicht lange liegen, um nicht braun zu werden.

Als ab Marathonfahrer nicht alles was sie bekommen können irgendwann einfach in sich hineinstopfen, schie$$ auf die Farbe....


----------

